# Directv's "Special" Number



## tgr131 (May 23, 2001)

Greetings,

Over a year ago, I recieved a card from D* stating that I had been such a good customer, they were giving me a special number to call in on if I had problems.

I used it, and I was connected quickly to a knowledgable rep.

I had to call in the other day to deactivate a reciever. I called the same #, and it's no longer special -- it goes to the same line that everyone else calls.

I guess that promotion is over. 

David


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

tgr131 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Over a year ago, I recieved a card from D* stating that I had been such a good customer, they were giving me a special number to call in on if I had problems.
> 
> ...


That was probably the dept. many refer to as retention. A special Dept to deal with customers with more Lets say Power than standard Csr. All of the direct #'s were removed probably because of this forum  . Too many folks using the # to try and finagle freebies when they were not deserved( Falsly saying they were leaving just to grab what they could.  ) I had one such # that was given to me after i left and was convinced to come back. Whenever I had major issues i called it and never had to hold or go through hoops. I gave the # to someone here and I guess it got passed around and I think i even posted it here. Now it is gone and goes into a standard D* Phone tree. Oh well!!


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Someone recently put in the freebies thread that they called retention and got a special deal.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just call Directv and ask what specials they are running.

Its not hard is it?


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

I have one of those cards too. DirecTV now routes you to the same CSR pool as everyone else, but make sure you enter your service telephone number when asked to. This is one of the few voice response systems where this makes a difference. When I enter my service telephone number, the response is something like "Thank you for being one of our very best customers, your business is very important to us..." After getting that message I've never waited on hold for more than 30 seconds and I always get the knowledgeable and empowered CSRs. Nice feature.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

PrimeRisk said:


> I have one of those cards too. DirecTV now routes you to the same CSR pool as everyone else, but make sure you enter your service telephone number when asked to. This is one of the few voice response systems where this makes a difference. When I enter my service telephone number, the response is something like "Thank you for being one of our very best customers, your business is very important to us..." After getting that message I've never waited on hold for more than 30 seconds and I always get the knowledgeable and empowered CSRs. Nice feature.


Same here. If I call from the phone # associated with the DirecTV service, I -never- wait on hold. If I call from, let's say, work, I wait. It really does make me feel special


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Got any more "Special Numbers"?

Now some of those Supermodels Numbers would be appreciated!!!

LMFAO


----------

